# Sausage casings



## scott edwards (Oct 2, 2012)

I've never made sausages before, so I have a question. How many pounds of meat will it take to fill around 23 casings.  I have some Hi Mountain Seasonings hog casings, serving size on the package says one link about 2g.  I'm planning on using ground pork, when I get around to doing this.  I haven't decided if I'm going to do jalapeno/cheddar, or hot links, or when I'm going to actually get around to doing it.  I think my next couple weekends are already booked.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 2, 2012)

Something seems off here. If each casing only holds 2 grams. than 23 casings would be 46 grams=1.64oz. total. Am I missing something


----------



## scott edwards (Oct 2, 2012)

I just looked at the package, again, and the size on the back is different than on the front.  I should have realized that the "8 oz" on the front of the package is probably the serving size.  I just weighed the package, and it is only about 4 oz, so I think I just answered my own question.


----------



## LanceR (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know if this is what you are looking for but here's the link to a local casing seller.

makincasing.com

If you click on the "BUY CASING" link you can check each size and type of casing where they'll tell you how much meat will be needed to fill each 100 yards of casing.  Hopefully, you can figure it out from there.

Lance


----------



## boykjo (Oct 2, 2012)

Post a web link what you have so we can figure out what your working with


----------



## scott edwards (Oct 2, 2012)

I got it figured out.  The labeling on the package doesn't match up front to back, but I figured out the casings are for 8 oz links.  Here's the link to the website, but from what I've seen, it doesn't have much information.

http://www.himtnjerky.com/sausage-acc.html


----------



## dward51 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just a thought, but is not the FDA guidelines that the "serving size" is for the product being sold (ie, the raw casing). If so 2 grams of dry raw casing is probably about right for a link (the weight of just the casing, dry, not filled). 

Since the contents of the prepared casing can vary greatly, I doubt they could even accurately estimate the filled serving weight, so I'm about 99.9% sure that is the weight of a serving of the dry raw casing "as is" from the box.

Of course that does not help much with how much meat you will need to fill them.  But the "natural hog casings" in the link in the post above says it is for "up to 30 pounds of meat".  So if you have a whole package, there is your number.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 2, 2012)

Scott Edwards said:


> I got it figured out.  The labeling on the package doesn't match up front to back, but I figured out the casings are for 8 oz links.  Here's the link to the website, but from what I've seen, it doesn't have much information.
> 
> http://www.himtnjerky.com/sausage-acc.html


Is this the package? 













image.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Oct 2, 2012





  There website states one package (8 oz) will do approximately 30 lbs of meat.


----------



## linguica (Oct 2, 2012)

Just a question on the side: What is the shelf life of hog casings if resealed in in zip lock bags. I'm thinking if they are resealed in vac bags they might get "crushed".


----------



## scott edwards (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, that looks like the package.  Thanks for all of the help.  I've got it figured out, now.  However, I don't believe I'm going to be making 30 lbs of sausage on my first run.


----------



## deuce (Oct 2, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Just a question on the side: What is the shelf life of hog casings if resealed in in zip lock bags. I'm thinking if they are resealed in vac bags they might get "crushed".


I just read yesterday they they can be repacked in non iodized salt and put in the refrigerator for up to a year. I tried to find the website I was on to refer you to, but my history got deleted with computer issues today.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 2, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Just a question on the side: What is the shelf life of hog casings if resealed in in zip lock bags. I'm thinking if they are resealed in vac bags they might get "crushed".


I seem to have read that as long they are salted and refrigerated/frozen they will last indefinitely......I have my doubts about that !! But I have my concerns when I see them out and unrefrigerated at some suppliers..... I understand that the salt will preserve them, but it's just kind of gives me concern when I see them hanging on a shelf next to batteries at a store......ShoneyBoy


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 2, 2012)

I was able to purchase Dewied Brand locally - here's the info on them

http://www.askthemeatman.com/directions_on_natural_hog_casings_use.htm


----------



## linguica (Oct 2, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> I seem to have read that as long they are salted and refrigerated/frozen they will last indefinitely......I have my doubts about that !! But I have my concerns when I see them out and unrefrigerated at some suppliers..... I understand that the salt will preserve them, but it's just kind of gives me concern when I see them hanging on a shelf next to batteries at a store......ShoneyBoy


YES the reason I asked is that i found some in my house that where about 8-10 years old. It's a good thing i didn't do the stuffing yet cause they crumbled like an Egyptiam mummy.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 2, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Shoneyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to have read that as long they are salted and refrigerated/frozen they will last indefinitely......I have my doubts about that !! But I have my concerns when I see them out and unrefrigerated at some suppliers..... I understand that the salt will preserve them, but it's just kind of gives me concern when I see them hanging on a shelf next to batteries at a store......ShoneyBoy
> ...


*Natural hog casings stay fresh up to 1 to 2 years in your refrigerator!!*


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's what I found on the Sausage Maker web-site......

Hog Casings

*How do I prepare a salted hog or sheep casing for stuffing?*

Preparation should be completed as follows:

Unravel the casings into separate strings.
Rinse the salt from the casings with fresh water. When flushing the casings, the outside should be washed. This usually takes care of itself as the water is being flushed through the inside.
Store casings with ends hanging over the top in a covered container in the refrigerator overnight.
Prior to stuffing, place the casing into lukewarm tap water. This will allow the casing to slide more easily onto the stuffing tube.
Introduce a generous amount of water into the casings before placing it onto the stuffing nozzle.
Slide the casing over the nozzle.
During the course of stuffing, always try to keep the casing to the front of the nozzle where the meat is coming out. This helps eliminate air pockets and breakage.
*Why do my hog casings have a strong odor?*

Salted casings have a very long shelf life when stored properly. When refrigerated, packed liberally in purified salt, they have an indefinite shelf life. Un-refrigerated, these salted casings quickly begin to give off a strong odor even though they are not spoiled. Put them back under refrigeration and this odor for the most part subsides.

*Can leftover casings be reused?*

If you don't use all of the casings, they can be re-salted and kept in the refrigerator. Squeeze out as much water as possible. When fairly dry, sprinkle salt on the casings. DO NOT USE IODIZED SALT—PURIFIED SALT WOULD BE BEST.

*Why are my casings tough?*

By nature, natural casings can sometimes be tough. Rinsing and flushing (see above) help make a casing tender. However, here are some more suggestions from our sausage specialists:

When smoking sausage, do not put a stuffed sausage from the refrigerator into a hot smokehouse. The sausage should sit at room temperature for a couple of hours and then put into a warm smokehouse, gradually increasing the temperature until the desired smoking temperature is reached. Too much heat will almost guarantee that the casings will be tough.

Never put a sausage into boiling water. Instead, start cooking in cold water, bringing the temperature up gradually. The water should be brought to a boil and then simmered until the sausage is fully cooked.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a chart that lists approximate casings capacities......







~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 3, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Here's a chart that lists approximate casings capacities......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some good information here......


----------



## jam030303 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the chart.


----------



## dee envy (Dec 13, 2018)

Great info,
The image is no longer there, Martin.
Is there a link to it?
P.S. I know this is an old thread.  ;)


----------

